# E-collar



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i was looking into getting an e-collar, dogtra brand. what would be the right size? i.e. 200, 1900, so on and so forth. thanks.


----------



## Emily (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't own either, but from what I hear Tri-tronics is the way to go. I've heard several people say their Dogtra was inconsisten/unreliable. Not sure what Tri-tronics model is best...


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I love my Dogtra, but I have had it for a long time. The newer models I have found unreliable in their consistency of stim levels.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

which model would you recommend for either the dogtra or tri-tronics? would the tri-tronics basic sport G3/dogtra 200 be good enough just for obediance? im dont want anything too powerfull or expensive.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

I have the Dogtra 200ncp gold, I love them. Went to a trainer and learned how to use them. I have never had a problem with the stim. I use them almost everyday and they are made to be recharged everyday also. All 3 of my boys have worn them and they work very well with them on.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

well...after about 2 hours of debateing with myself i just ordered the dogtra 1900ncp. it was cheap compared to other sites i checked out and i knew that if i "waited until later" i may have missed out on a good deal so i did it.


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: lcht2well...after about 2 hours of debateing with myself i just ordered the dogtra 1900ncp. it was cheap compared to other sites i checked out and i knew that if i "waited until later" i may have missed out on a good deal so i did it.


That was a good choice. At our training facility it is the second best seller with the newer 280 series being the number one seller.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

I orignally was going to get the Tri-tronics Sport Basic, but then came across the Dogtra line. Much better to have infinite adjustment because of Dogtra's rehostat.

I started with the 280NCP, figuring that I have a pretty sensitive dog, but soon realized that I needed more power, so I exchanged it for the 1900NCP. Love the LCD display because it offers very accurate adjustments when needed.

Aside from having more power at the upper end of the sdjustment, the differences I found are:

1) The 280 collar receiver is smaller than the 1900

2) Although smaller, the pager/vibration feature on the 280 is stronger than the 1900

I have since discovered that I could've gotten by with the 280NCP because I keep the setting quite low now, for some reason. I think it has to do with the fact that my dog now knows what the stim means, so I don't need the extra power. But, since the person I got mine from was so easy to work with, and didn't even charge me more for the more powerful unit, I'm not sorry I have the stronger unit, although the 280's collar receiver is a bit smaller.

You'll want to order the 3/4" prongs when you get the unit, and if you order from the right dealer, they'll swap the longer prongs with the standard 5/8" prongs, and credit your purchase price for the difference.

If you want a good dealer, who was definitely a pleasure to work with, let me know. At $200, it's a way better deal than the Tritronics Sport Basic.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: lcht2i was looking into getting an e-collar, dogtra brand. what would be the right size? i.e. 200, 1900, so on and so forth. thanks.


Talk to Lou Castle. He's a poster on this forum. He's very up-to-date on e-collars and can give you excellant advice. I know he sells them as well, but his advice is worth much more than you pay for it (it's free). 

DFrost


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: lhczthI love my Dogtra, but I have had it for a long time. The newer models I have found unreliable in their consistency of stim levels.


We ran into this problem with our Dogtra 200 that's only about 2-3 years old. Sometimes a 20 was a 20, sometimes it was a 5, sometimes it was a 50. This presents a HUGE problem.

We contacted Dogtra about it and apparently they are aware it's an issue with many of their models and know how to fix it. We sent the collar in and a week later they sent it back and we haven't had any inconsistent stim problems since. But we make sure to check each and every time we use the collar by zapping ourselves before putting it on the dog to make sure a 20 is still a 20.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Glad I seen this post before I bought. Been thinking about getting an e-collar to stop some bad habits. One male (rescue) bites bad at the other dogs legs (herding) while outside. This is starting to cause some fights. I need control other than my voice b/c while in that mode, I'm blocked out.

Any suggestions on models then ? I would rather have a 2 dog collar with 1 transmitter.

Thanks


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Jen,

Perhaps I'm wrong, but from the way you word your post, it sounds like you want to use the ecollar to correct your dog from biting at the other dogs. A concern I would have about using an ecollar to stop the kind of behaviour you are describing is that it could seriously back-fire.

A very possible scenario is your dog is biting at the other dogs.
You yell NO and use the ecollar to deliver a correction. Your dog now THINKS that the pain from the ecollar is a bite from the other dog, and gets mad at him and attacks, and starts a fight. 

If you want to use the ecollar, you need to use it for one-on-one training sessions, so that your dog is trained to respond to your voice WITHOUT the ecollar correction. Using an ecollar on a dog while it is playing or rough-housing with other dogs is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidJen,
> 
> Perhaps I'm wrong, but from the way you word your post, it sounds like you want to use the ecollar to correct your dog from biting at the other dogs. A concern I would have about using an ecollar to stop the kind of behaviour you are describing is that it could seriously back-fire.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I have no other idea how to get him from his bad behaviour biting ? I have borrowed a older collar in the past & used for a short time on each dog ALONE as I did find our female went off at 1 of our males when used around other dogs. Only was using to get them to stop chasing the 4-wheelers. Loved the result.

I just don't know how to stop the rescue boy from biting & the other 2 (our dogs) hate this & this is leading into small fights. I try to yell or go try & get him to put him up & then off they run on the 2 acres & hard to get.

I need to stop asap & when I say his name & no, he gets it.

I was hoping not to use an e-collar, but up in the air.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I've never trained with an e-collar, but I think you could use the ecollar to teach your dogs to listen to you and have them become more responsive. 

Jen, I think you would benefit a lot from a private trainer that could observe how you interact with your dogs, and see what type of dynamics are at hand with your pack. From your recent posts and from what I remember from older posts, you do spend a lot of time and effort in trying to work with your dogs, but the end result is still the same. You have tried to learn about a number of different types of collars and how to use them, but without much luck. So I'm thinking this isn't a collar-issue, but there is a bigger something going on here that we may not be able to help with over the internet. 

I'm not a master trainer by far, just a pet owner, and my experience is limited, but when I'm out in my five acres, and my dogs are getting at each other, I yell STOP!!! and they stop dead in their tracks (well, okay, I'll admit it, not _always . . . _. Why it works for me, and not you? I don't know. That is why I would suggest a professional trainer that could help you pinpoint where the problems lie, and what you can do to work through them.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Not saying the collars (reg) don't work for me, but trying to find 1 to stick with & use it right.

Our big boy is 2 & just gets so excited & the pulling to the car or to the petstore is a handful at times.







Lots of work still needed in this dept.

The adult rescue (Shadow) on the other hand, is wonderful, with some bad habits. We have had him 1 yr so far. He is hard headed when it comes to his prey drive & not sure I will ever break this. The e-fence keeps him in the yard UNLESS he sees prey. Has stayed & has tested. Our other 2 GSDs, don't think about testing. Shadow's herding bite habits suck also & he wants tp play, but how to allow him to play with this habit ? Dog moves = Shadow bite legs. Storm is jumping back at him & then I have 2 males going at it. I need to have the outside control. Do inside fine.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## LouCastle (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words David. 



> Originally Posted By: lcht2i was looking into getting an e-collar, dogtra brand. what would be the right size? i.e. 200, 1900, so on and so forth. thanks.


lcht2 I see by your later posts that you've chosen the Dogtra 1900. That's an excellent model. I'd only recommend one other, the 2300, and that's because it has lithium polymer batteries that recharge in only two hours v. the 14 hours that the 1900 requires. Other than that, they're virtually identical. 

For those considering the 200 I'd suggest a small upgrade to the 280. The only difference is that the 280 has an LCD screen that displays the exact stim level that you're on. It allows for more precision.


----------



## LouCastle (Sep 25, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: LuvourGSsGlad I seen this post before I bought. Been thinking about getting an e-collar to stop some bad habits. One male (rescue) bites bad at the other dogs legs (herding) while outside. This is starting to cause some fights. I need control other than my voice b/c while in that mode, I'm blocked out.
> 
> Any suggestions on models then ? I would rather have a 2 dog collar with 1 transmitter.


I'd suggest the Dogtra 2302. It has two collars with one transmitter that you're looking for. But I suggest that you follow Castlemaid's advice and NOT merely use it to correct the biting. As she said there's a good chance that your dog will think that it's the other dog doing the "biting" and will respond with more aggression. 

Instead I'd suggest that you use the Ecollar to train the recall and the sit, even if your dog already knows those movements. Using my methods (see my website) to do this will teach your dog that when the stim starts, he's doing something wrong and that when it stops, he's done something right. AFTER you teach these two movements with the Ecollar you can THEN use it to correct your dog as he'll know that the stim is coming from his actions rather than from the other dog.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LouCastle
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LuvourGSsGlad I seen this post before I bought. Been thinking about getting an e-collar to stop some bad habits. One male (rescue) bites bad at the other dogs legs (herding) while outside. This is starting to cause some fights. I need control other than my voice b/c while in that mode, I'm blocked out.
> ...


Thanks VERY MUCH Lou for that bit of advice.







Hated to go the e-collar route for fear of the dogs thinking the pain was coming from the other dog. I do need something to stop this bad herding habit though.

You say the 2302 is the way to go over the 280 ? Would the 280 work for what I'm using it for or need to go 2302 ? Just wondered on the diff ?

I would need to work on & know how to use for the obed. part. They all know obed. great, but would be different adding an e-collar.









~Thanks again~


----------



## LouCastle (Sep 25, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: LuvourGSs
> You say the 2302 is the way to go over the 280 ? Would the 280 work for what I'm using it for or need to go 2302 ? Just wondered on the diff ?
> 
> I would need to work on & know how to use for the obed. part. They all know obed. great, but would be different adding an e-collar.


You said you wanted a two dog unit so if you go with the 280 it would be the 282. The last digit tells you that it's a two dog model. 

The 282 is a "low to medium range" collar. The 2302 is a "low to high range" collar. The latter is considered part of Dogtra's "Professional line." It's not made any better but it has more power and it has batteries that recharge in only two hours v. 14 hours for the 282. Additionally is has more range, 3/4 mile v. 1/2 mile, and while you'll probably never work your dog at that distance, the extra power may help you in difficult situations such as rolling hills, chain link fences between you and the dog and inside some metal framed buildings. 

The power difference is significant. The 282 has 60% of the power of the 2302. It's about 2/3 as powerful. If you stick to my methods you probably can use it. But if you use the method where the Ecollar is only another correction when the dog does not obey, you may not be able to. My method has you teaching new behaviors with the Ecollar even though the dog already knows them. This is what teaches the dog that when the stim starts he's wrong and when it stops, he's right. The other way of using the Ecollar does not teach this and so my crittering protocol may not work and can even cause confusion. We're only talking about a difference of 5-7 days or working with the dog for you to "redo" the training. 

One problem is that it's impossible to tell what level of stim your dog will feel. It's not based on anything else such as sensitivity to leash corrections or the handler. Dogs that are described as "tough or hard" often work on very low levels and dogs that are described as "sensitive, fearful, or soft" sometimes work on much higher levels. Having the extra power of the 2302 will never hurt. The only thing that may sting a bit is the price difference. That is about $180 more for the 2302. Email me privately if you want more details about this.


----------

